# [SOLVED] mac remote login vs remote management?



## jasonlee91 (Dec 3, 2006)

so what exactly is the difference between desktop on a mac?
i have a g4 10.5.8 haha fairly old i know
but i am somewhat familiar with the windows remote desktop and i have the "Remote Desktop Client for Mac" installed on my laptop that i want to be able to access my desktop from but i cant seem to configure my host to enable sharing??
how are they different? and what is the setting i want to be working with?


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: mac remote login vs remote management?*

If the icon for Remote Desktop Client for Mac looks like a satellite dish, then it's Microsoft software for allowing a Mac to remotely login to a PC running Windows. What we need to know is the OS version of each computer you are using, and which is the client and which will be the server.


----------

